# True APBT



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

So I am thinking of getting another dog in the next year or so. So I am going to start my search early....I am looking for APBT lines...i mean the good lines. I'd like to get into shows...and weight pulling the whole nine yards so if you geniuses could....give me some good bloodlines please.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

ADBA or UKC style show dogs?


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> ADBA or UKC style show dogs?


Explain the difference please


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

http://www.adbadog.com/p_pdetails.asp?fpid=32&pg=32


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> American Dog Breeders Association


yeah adba style


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

United Kennel Club: American Pit Bull Terrier (Revised November 1, 2008)


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

i want adba


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Well I personaly like hammond and some denton and hill


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> i want adba


you need a Siren puppy


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> you need a Siren puppy


shameless lol jk


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

There are tons of great bloodlines but with each you will also find both reputable breeders as well as BYBs. Just choosing a bloodline to look at is only part of the searching.

I posted this thread awhile back to help people locate good breeders. 
Click the below words to go to the link:
*** http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbull-articles/4745-finding-good-breeder-101-a.html


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> shameless lol jk


lol...........


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

There are ADBA style pits that are avaible for adoption. Lots of them. Rules out the showing part though.


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

No, it does not. Far from it. In fact, the ADBA has a special program just for adopted or rescued APBTs to show through. It's called the LLP program. Here is a link to it:

American Dog Breeders Association

If pulling if your thing, APA, UPF & IWPA will allow unregistered & altered dogs to compete in pulls. I think ADBA may allow you to pull under the LLP program too. if not, i know for a fact you can compete in their fun pulls.

So if you do not want to breed, but still want to show & pull please do not rule out a dog from shelter or rescue! up:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah but I have a few dogs that are lpp and all you can do is fun classes. You cannot do weight pull that sucks.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

ABK said:


> No, it does not. Far from it. In fact, the ADBA has a special program just for adopted or rescued APBTs to show through. It's called the LLP program. Here is a link to it:
> up:


Dang I didn't know about that and I been to that site alot must have over looked it, Thanks Learn something everyday


----------

